# New baby!



## sidneymysnake (Jan 17, 2008)

Meet my new daughter!










Anyone have any name suggestions?

I've been told she's a bengal/ocecat mix and she's about 4 months old.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Adorable! I love kitties!


----------



## sidneymysnake (Jan 17, 2008)

yea...i get to pick her up in an hour and a half i'm excited!


----------



## sidneymysnake (Jan 17, 2008)

Idk still haven't officially named my other kitty yet lol...we're still calling her big girl...she seems to like it though. Who knows sometimes they choose their own names.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

soo cute!
you should get him a friend.
preferably a naked friend


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If my cat named herself she'd be FeedMe. I always liked Mieu as a cat name (think it came from a disney movie).


----------



## sidneymysnake (Jan 17, 2008)

She has a friend 
see:









They're already sleeping on the same couch...I feel accomplished.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

oo
koolio. still, naked cats FTW.

beautiful pattern on her though


----------



## sidneymysnake (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks...the hairless cats creap me out. I hate things without hair (rats,dogs,cats) it just bothers me. 

I'm happy with my bengal and my russian blue...two perfectly good purebreds but like a quarter the cost. I love it and I love them they are perfect. Gotta love a rescue who somehow understands what you did for them.


----------



## Maztachief (Oct 3, 2008)

I always liked the name Eva for a girl. (not "eevah", but "ehvah")


----------



## InuGirlTeen (Oct 26, 2008)

Maybe this will help you out: http://babynamesworld.parentsconnec...p&s_top_year3=2007&s_top_nr3=1000&s_gender4=2


----------

